# Muzzle Loader Elk Success



## plottrunner (Apr 3, 2008)

Here is my bull off the Panguitch Lake Unit............It was a tough hunt but well worth it


----------



## rukus (Apr 11, 2008)

Very nice bull! It looks like he found a real convenient spot to lay down :wink:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

congrats on a dandy bull.


----------



## Fly22 (Sep 16, 2007)

Good on ya man. Great bull.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

WOW!!! Looks like Bowgys spot! :wink: haha Nice bull man. Did you get a tape on him? I really like the cape on him, would make a real nice mount. Did you get him yesterday? Details!!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

You mean....I have to stare at that while I'm eating bacon & eggs ??? :shock: 

Good job plottrunner...tell us the story !!


----------



## stillhuntin (Feb 14, 2008)

Great bull with lots of character!
Well done Plottrunner!


----------



## Romel801 (Aug 18, 2009)

Wow! Nice bull. I absolutely love his beard and dark neck coloring. Congrats! 8)


----------



## plottrunner (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks guys.......here is the full report and more pictures........ http://thegutpile.net/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=2469


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Great bull! Had a friend that hunted a Archery tag down there and ended up with tag soup  Glad you were successful.


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

Wow!!!! Great Bull! Good Job!


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

Good looking bull! Congrats


----------



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice bull PR, congrats.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Nice bull! Man, could he have died in a worse spot? I'll bet you had fun getting him taken care of! :x


----------



## plottrunner (Apr 3, 2008)

We were only a half mile from the truck but we had to cross a lava field..... There were 5 of us to pack it out so it wasnt to bad.....


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Congratulations on a great bull.



> Nor-tah wrote: WOW!!! Looks like Bowgys spot! haha Nice bull man. Did you get a tape on him? I really like the cape on him, would make a real nice mount. Did you get him yesterday? Details!!


Looks to be a bit futher to the east. No Ponderosa's where I gave you the info for. :wink:


----------



## sharpshooter25 (Oct 2, 2007)

Great Bull, what was the load you were shooting?


----------



## plottrunner (Apr 3, 2008)

T/C Omega with Barnes Sabots 300 GR.Expander MZ with 100gr of 777....here is a link to the slugs I was using......

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...-box.jsp.form1&Go.x=27&_dyncharset=ISO-8859-1


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

You got any bigger pics of that beast?


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

Dang Chet, whatcha digging up a 3 year old post for? You about gave me a heart attack. I've got an LE elk muzzy tag this year and I read the title of the thread and opened this up and saw the pic thinking I goofed up on dates and was missing the boat for a second.


----------



## Fishracer (Mar 2, 2009)

bullsnot said:


> Dang Chet, whatcha digging up a 3 year old post for? You about gave me a heart attack. I've got an LE elk muzzy tag this year and I read the title of the thread and opened this up and saw the pic thinking I goofed up on dates and was missing the boat for a second.


I Thought the exact same thing! :shock:


----------



## frampa30 (May 31, 2012)

That is funny because I thought the same thing! phew


----------



## sharpshooter25 (Oct 2, 2007)

I thought someone was in deep chit after posting their poach on the forum. Haha


----------

